# Eventing Stallions



## ZooMare (Mar 7, 2012)

We are considering breeding our mare in the next year or so. She isn't perfect, and the foal would be for us to keep (no chance of us selling it until it is backed with a fair amount of training, and only then if it seems best suited for dressage or hunters and would have a chance at selling). The mare is a rescue, probably full TB. Her biggest fault is a long back which looks worse than it is since she is still rebuilding top line after years of being severely underweight. She is very sensitive but a total love to handle, unfortunately her riding career is going to be very limited thanks to some severe soft tissue damage and abuse that lead to her being a nervous wreck under saddle (from what we can tell she was in some sort of wreck while under saddle and then not properly rehabbed). 

Despite the soft tissue damage she has straight legs, flexed sound initially, and has flashy movement. She is holding muscle really well and her neck is filling out beautifully, along with her haunch despite her old injuries making it difficult for her to engage her back properly. Her feet are fantastic, although the angles are a little off thanks to no regular farrier work. 

Before you ask, yes I do want an exact replica of her minus physical and mental damage that was no fault of her own. She has the perfect cross country gallop and a good uphill build that let her engage even with so little muscle. 

Basically we are looking for a smaller stallion, below 16.2hh, with good bone and nice and compact, and a good brain. Preferably one that is a good sire of eventers or jumpers. Given her history and condition I know it will be harder to find an stallion owner willing to let her be bred so that is also a factor. large ponies are also an option. 

This is the best confo shot of her I have, and it was taken within a week of us rescing her last fall so she has filled out a lot, her neck is much more shapely now and her hind end is looking better than ever. Her back is gaining muscle as well and doesn't look so awful. 
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f305/33cc22aa11bb/file-12.jpg

I am not looking to be told not to breed, I am just looking for stud suggestions. Thanks


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

No help here as I don't event  But good luck on finding a stallion! I'd be interested to see photos of any that you find, though.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do searches on:
Horses for Sale | Horse Classifieds, Pictures, Horse Trailers - Equine.com
Equine Now Horses for Sale
Horses for Sale | HorseClicks
DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds

When you find/see stallions that you like, list them here to get opinions on the stallions and how well they would cross with your mare. 

You know best what your budget is, and if you would be breeding AI or live cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Bridon Beale Street (or Liam) is a PHENOMENAL Irish Draught Stallion. He produces awesome offspring and is just the sweetest guy! I am proud to say that _I_ am his number one fan! 

He produces really nice babies, with super dispositions!

I don't think Connie is too terribly picky about who he breeds to, either. Awesome guy!

Stallions


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

mudpie said:


> Bridon Beale Street (or Liam) is a PHENOMENAL Irish Draught Stallion. He produces awesome offspring and is just the sweetest guy! I am proud to say that _I_ am his number one fan!
> 
> He produces really nice babies, with super dispositions!
> 
> ...


Beautiful boy! I think he may be just what the OP might have in mind (other than he is slightly taller than what she wanted -only by an inch or two... LOL). Are his foals with grade mares also registered?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if a horse can be a registered as an Irish draught unless it's purebred... I'll have to look into that! 

Liam produces _phenomenal_ foals with tons of potential and amazing dispositions. I love Liam!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

From the page "and will cross with thoroughbred, warmblood and grade mares beautifully to make Irish Sport Horses"

Is there an Irish Sport Horse registry? That might allow the foal to be registered even though the mother is not?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Crossing an ID on a TB results in an Irish Sport Horse and I'm pretty sure it has it's own registry?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Could be! I'm not 100% sure either way!


----------



## ZooMare (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I (stupidly) hadn't even thought of going for an Irish sport horse and I have a feeling that Zoe might make quite a nice one. Unfortunately mom (who shares Zoe with me since I don't have time to get on her every day) says she would rather just do either a live cover or AI at the farm so as not to deal with transporting semen and all that. So the stud would have to be in the north east (we are in south eastern NH)

And here is Zoe today, standing a little awkwardly but you can see how she is filling out (and some of the lovely damage to her legs)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


There many others I had also found, but my screen reloaded and it lost the links and I am too lazy to go back and get them LOL


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, just a thought... But are you sure she's healthy enough to breed right now? If she's sore and has muscle damage, as well as her weight, may cause problems for her or the foal...

And I found a Hanoverian stud in New Hampshire:

http://riverhouse.lebarron.org/our-stallions/maronjo/


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Bigger than what you were looking for, but my favorite stallion: Out of Bounds Farm LLC and West with the Wind, Inc.

Formula One: Tamarack Hill Farm

Aberjack: Tamarack Hill Farm

ArdCeltic Art (always a favorite of mine): Connemara Stallion *ArdCeltic Art

My favorite TB stallion, A Fine Romance: Tamarack Lane Farm - A Fine Romance Thoroughbred Stallion in Ontario, Canada


----------



## ZooMare (Mar 7, 2012)

mudpie said:


> Hey, just a thought... But are you sure she's healthy enough to breed right now? If she's sore and has muscle damage, as well as her weight, may cause problems for her or the foal...
> 
> And I found a Hanoverian stud in New Hampshire:
> 
> Maronjo | Riverhouse Hanoverians


We wouldn't be breeding right now, that is for sure. But in the next year or so most likely. We would wait until she is up to full weight and probably do some X-rays to make sure that she doesn't have navicular changes or anything along those lines.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Primmore's Pioneer









No Limit,one of the best WB stallions who happens to give very good eventing horses









For Contest,very intressting breedinglines;
For pleasure x Contender x Mytens xx
Contest gives very good eventing horses





Grafenstolz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc0-eldUxdo

NRPS stallion,Knock Out
1m46 in height 









Kasparow,my favourite with an interesting pedigree and very good eventing offspring


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

For a TB I would probably amp up the dressage aspect, especially since that is where most of the eventing competitions are being won these days. So I'd chose a nice dressage horse that has all-around scores and lineage.

I like these horses: 

De Feiner Star He's got Riverman in him but is a little "more" than Riverman. I think a nice cross with a TB would produce the perfect mix between Performance and Endurance that you need for eventing. I've actually put him on the "short list" for breeding my mare too as well 

Qredit Even though this guy is young I like him as well. Again he has impecable lines, both jumper and dressage and adding your mare would give that endurance aspect some of the warmbloods lack. Although trakes tend to be a bit lighter.

Quite Easy Now this is going to be the only full-on jumper that I am going to show you but his lines are to DIE for. I dont necessarily like the rides he is getting in his video but he still jumps carefully and moves nicely.

I'd like to note that Hilltop Farm has an option to send your mare to them and they'll take care of everything from breeding through the 30 day vet check or longer if you wish. This is something I would suggest if your mare is maiden. I'd also look into all their breeding information as it may be helpful to you


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Lissaro van de helle is a jumping bred Hannoverian stallion but is currently riddn by 
dressage rider Edward Gal.
Lissaro is Hannover,Rheinland & Westfalen approved and won the Bundeschampionat dressage at age 3,4 & 5.









Pavarotti van de Helle is a jumping bred stallion but with very succesfull dressage offspring.
Think of internation dressage horse Paganini,very succesfull but died a couple years back,China's Town Dream with Vicky Smits etc.









Visage van de olmenhoeve is also a very promising stallion.
I've seen a daughter of him competing at an eventing course and she did very good.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Check out all these fabulous stallions and see what offspring they are throwing. Better yet, check out the mares they were paired up with, focus on the mares that are similiar to yours and look at their babies. You mentioned you won't be breeding this year, so now you have a ton of homework to do. First off, find out which ones will allow a breeding with your mare, then go from there. To be responsible & get what you want out of this expensive process, do your homework!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> From the page "and will cross with thoroughbred, warmblood and grade mares beautifully to make Irish Sport Horses"
> 
> Is there an Irish Sport Horse registry? That might allow the foal to be registered even though the mother is not?


 Wouldn't the mare have to be registered with the JC?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, Jockey Club only registers TB's, no crosses.


----------

